# Southland Wood Products Company



## CJO (Dec 5, 2015)

I am re-finishing a cedar chest that was made by Southland Wood Products Company in Greensboro North Carolina. I would like to see if I could determine the age of the cedar chest and was starting out by researching the company, but I cannot find anything on a Southland Wood Products Company. Was hoping someone on this forum could help me out.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

The company probably doesn't exist any more.
Write the chamber of commerce or the historical society in Greensboro NC is the best bet!


----------



## Msnikkiface (Apr 28, 2018)

Did you ever find anything out about the company? I just came into a chest from them as well!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Since the original poster only posted the one item and has shown no other activity in almost 2 1/2 years it's doubtful he will respond to your followup question.

Herb


----------



## Msnikkiface (Apr 28, 2018)

Thank you! This was the ONLY post or reference to this company i can find at all. I figured it was worth a shot.


----------

